# Marx 666 engine - reverser wiring



## Frank Abrams

Need a wiring diagram for a Marx 666 engine. It's the model with smoker and e unit. Any help will be most appreciated. Trying tight an old unit going and some of the soldering was bad and had come loose. I'm a novice.


----------



## DonR

I found this on Google.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=Marx+Eunit+wiring&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

That should help you get it back on the rails.

Don


----------



## Frank Abrams

Thanks very much. I'd seen that, but the physical configuration on my engine's brush holder is a little different. But I will study this stuff more closely. the Electircal circuit must bne the same.


----------



## T-Man

I used that search and the main image on the diagram was blocked. I did find two links to this forum from that search. I added them under O scale information, the third post is for Marx. Bob Kenny has a pictorial on the reverse unit and I just attacked an engine . I did explain the reverse unit but it could be better.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> I used that search and the main image on the diagram was blocked. I did find two links to this forum from that search. I added them under O scale information, the third post is for Marx.* Bob Kenny has a pictorial on the reverse unit *and I just attacked an engine . I did explain the reverse unit but it could be better.


It is too bad that Bob no longer logs on here, ever since he was banned for a couple of days for having a different opinion then "someone" else, he has not been back.:smokin: 


A short cut to T's Marx page,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=52528&postcount=3


----------



## T-Man

Your here and that matters. 


Very simple to wire, The top is forward the center rail contact eventually gets here. but first it goes to the side of a light socket and then here. The bottom green goes to the motor brush which is common and the outer rail. Blue and yellow go to each side of the motor coil






The center rail lead gets attached to the socket side. ( which is isolated from the frame)
Then a wire from the socket goes to the forward finger of the reverse unit. Another wire from the socket goes to the coil of the reversing unit. The coil is grounded to the frame ,



That is how a standard motor is wired.

My crude attempt at a diagram.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67146&d=1439071280http://http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67146&d=1439071280


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> Your here and that matters.


Now that reply could be deciphered a couple of different ways.
There is the good..............then there is the bad & ugly.

Which way are you implying, my friend?:smokin:?


----------



## DonR

Ed

Speaking of the Good, the bad and the ugly...

Did you see CSX Appalchian Regional Port in the
General forum?

Good for CSX and that area, Bad and Ugly for the
50,000 truckers it will displace.

Don


----------

